# Critique 9 month old, plus movement vid - show in April



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kastle van het Basjes Huis: 9 months old, 55 lbs

We are showing in April - well I'm paying a handler to show him (so stacking should be better). However, this is my (albeit not great) stacking job.


Head shots (above shots on a sunny day, below on an overcast day - difference in color!):


Front:


Profile 


This was his very first time being asked to run around a "ring". It is obviously not well-defined and his only experience in this building is doing Flyball so he was a little confused. Thanks to Lies for "handling" him 




 
And slower...




 
Any comments on how he may do? He is fine being stacked by other people, fine with having teeth/testicles checked. He can hold a stack for a bit...I think we're semi-ready...Thanks in advance!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Can I critique my own vid? We'll do this again now that he's starting to understand the concept of moving forward in a circle, not going backwards. I see nothing wrong with his movement but to get the best "picture" we have to get him pulling a little stronger. He'd probably be OK with more double handling from you but it really helps to have a more defined ring otherwise the dogs are just circling around looking at the equipment not sure what they're supposed to do. Bring the camera tonight, we can try to capture him before it's dark.

He is no problem to stack. I'm not a handler so I'll leave the proper stacking up to him/her but he was not at all fussy with me placing him.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I am not an expert on dog shows (yet..LOL), but I will say that he looks fit, lean and masculine. Beautiful!

As for the stack, I think the back end looks good, but I would try to make his right leg a bit straighter underneath him. And for his front, also just try and move his legs directly underneath him - they are a bit forward.

Movement wise, its hard to tell, but I think you could teach him to pull and cue the behavior so he moves like you are asking him to. Like have someone at one end of the room holding a toy, then let him pull you to it, and cue the behavior with a marker. Not sure if this would work, but something to throw out there.

My 9 month old is 60 lbs, but just as lean (maybe a bit taller?) and I was told he was way too thin and had a shallow (?) body. Some people thought that anyway, while the breeder people said that it was a normal "lanky" stage and that he looked great.

Maybe some of the people from my post will stop by to critique.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's my take, which should mean little since I'm still learning about conformation... Hey- it's still fun to try. I'm no expert, so take this with a grain of salt. I'll be interested to see if the experts agree or not with my take.

First and foremost- Kastle appears to be a well balanced dog; a real pleasure to look at. I love his coat and coloring. Looks like he could stand a little taller on his pasterns, they appear slightly acute to me. Humerus appears short compared to lower arm and scapula. Nice top line that flows into a really nice, albeit somewhat short croup. Tail set seems to fit croup nicely though. He seems a bit long on lower leg on the rear, but his femur appears equal in length to the pelvis, which is good. Feet appear inline (no east/west) and are tight. Beautiful pigment. Beautiful head.

Very nice dog to look at!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Beautiful dog. I would have guessed him to be a female because of his head and slight build. But he is young. The slow motion video showed his movement a lot better and more to his advantage.
No detail critique here, I don't see anything wrong but I am FAR from an expert.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, we need to practice more with the running. I think if I am ahead of him but don't look right at him/call him he will pull right without barking/lunging. With practice he will settle right in I think.

Willy, thanks for the precise critique - I went and looked back at my pics for each of the points you made.

I am not the greatest at getting his front legs under him. He leans back to look at me, but his mouth is relaxed/open. If I lean forward and act like I'm going to run from him, he leans forward more and puts his weight better over his front legs but he gets all intense and closes his mouth.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

FG167 said:


> Willy, thanks for the precise critique - I went and looked back at my pics for each of the points you made.


As I said, I am still VERY new at reading structure. Honestly, I'm still waiting for someone to PM me telling me how dumb I am and how wrong I am... LOL! 

That said, these two links have helped me tremendously. Enjoy! The Forehand The Hind Quarters


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay , no double handling -- everytime you do the movement gets shorter and frantic -- dog does not have to pull hard -that distorts the top line -- loose lead , let the dog settle into a gait.

told you so -- this dog has a nice functional gait -- something that can be sustained. 
nice to watch 

hint - he could be moving out further on his front , he has the angulation for it . have him stand quietly beside you , take your hand and place behind his elbow and push forward so that the leg extends forward , hold, gently rock - this is a stretching exercise which helps lengthen the muscles allowing the dog to throw those legs out . Do the same on the rear , hand on knee and gently push leg back , you can almost get it level with top . Creates balance in the dog also.
You can do this lying down, the dog, not you.

Get the dog out on the road slowly running beside a bike -- straight line . He will learn to settle into a rhythm.

so there you go -- nice dog !

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looked at video again , let the dog drop his head so that it is level with his top -- there were a few moments on the youtubey when that happened and he opened up more .
Head lifting restricts the front movement.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you Carmen! I will start practicing stretching him out and we'll try the ring thing without me being out of sight/calling him. We are going to the same facility tonight so we'll see how he does.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

FG.....nice puppy...you should have a lot of fun!
We always use a bike, harness and a slight "weight" to condition young dogs.
The bike is great (at a slower, steady pace) to teach proper gait and coordination.
The harness and light "weight" teaches them to properly use their rear end.
You don't need a the dog to be "fast" or run.....more important is to teach it to "extend" fully while gating....and not break the movement.
JMO


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You do have him a bit over stacked. Having seen him in person playing with a female of the same age he shows good secondary sex characteristics though he is not a large male. I will have to watch the videos when I have time. Sent them to my phone. Hopefully tonight.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know how people can say that this dog has a slight build. I think he is a beast for only 9 months old! Kastle is one of my favorite dogs on this board. To me he is very solid looking, and seems to be very full of life! I bet he is a very fun dog to own!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He's not slight. He has more bone than my Pan. He is lean and well proportioned for his age but very strong, good bone.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

see , Robin has the winning formula , same as I would do , bike, slow, like a power walker speed , steady . I would teach mine to run a circle just like lunging a horse "around" , clock and counter clock wise . 
I think the pasterns are good . 
Get the dog used to opening his mouth for examination and having his testicles checked .
the judge is going to lay hands on the dog to feel the front assembly , brush hand across topline , some will give a quick brush on the under carriage . 

Do you have any sanction matches that you can attend . Experience with other dogs running in the same circuit is good . Teaches you how to distance yourself so that you are not running up on another dog . 
In the ring you are always "on" even when it is not your turn to exhibit . The dog should always be standing and showing off his good points. Decide what his BEST feature is and really play that up. When you go into the show size up your competition. Suss out their worst and best points and use this to your advantage.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

SV/USCA/WDA don't do any kind of match.


----------

